# American BBQ Company



## kiska95 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi

What a brilliant service!!!!! Thanks to Lucy at American BBQ too she was great and very prompt with communication couldn't fault her.
But better still........... ordered the GMG DB on Wednesday PM just before they closed they estimated delivery Monday and guess what it arrived Friday morning!!!! what a brilliant service. Would highly recommend this company


----------



## wade (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes the experiences I have had with them have been very good too. Pellets from them usually arrive within 2 days.


----------

